# Discussione chiusa



## Elisa (4 Gennaio 2011)

Scusate...ma non mi sembrava il caso di tenerla ancora aperta.

Grazie a chi mi e' stato di conforto...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate...ma non mi sembrava il caso di tenerla ancora aperta.
> 
> Grazie a chi mi e' stato di conforto...



Mi spiace, io ti chiedo scusa per quanto sono andata in OT ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate...ma non mi sembrava il caso di tenerla ancora aperta.
> 
> Grazie a chi mi e' stato di conforto...


 
Scusa io ho contribuito a fare andare O.T. il tuo 3d me ne dispiace molto....


----------



## Elisa (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa io ho contribuito a fare andare O.T. il tuo 3d me ne dispiace molto....


ma cosa sono sti' O.T.??? Comunque non e' per quello...e' che come discussione mi pareva chiusa. Meglio aprire altro.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma cosa sono sti' O.T.??? Comunque non e' per quello...e' che come discussione mi pareva chiusa. Meglio aprire altro.


Off topic....e in effetti ci siamo fatti prendere la mano. Pensavo ti fossi offesa e avessi chiuso per questo.


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma cosa sono sti' *O.T.*??? Comunque non e' per quello...e' che come discussione mi pareva chiusa. Meglio aprire altro.



OFF Topic = uscire dall'argomento iniziale :mexican:


----------



## Elisa (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Off topic....e in effetti ci siamo fatti prendere la mano. Pensavo ti fossi offesa e avessi chiuso per questo.


no no...pero' sinceramente non si capiva + niente...!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OFF Topic = uscire dall'argomento iniziale :mexican:


Mo' pero' senzasperanza e Farfallina avanzano delle scuse...:mrgreen:

come se fa'?

un insulto a testa a piacere?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo' pero' senzasperanza e Farfallina avanzano delle scuse...:mrgreen:
> 
> come se fa'?
> 
> ...




Smettila Stermi', che queste ti menano  :rotfl::rotfl: ... mica ti chiami Pincetone de cognome ... e te manca anche il "titolo" :sorriso:  .


----------



## astonished (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> no no...pero' sinceramente non si capiva + niente...!



Ciao Elisa,
io continuo sulla mia linea anche in questo thread: ascolta ciò che senti dentro e vai avanti per la tua strada; noi qui possiamo darti tanti consigli ma solo tu sai meglio di chiunque altro ciò che senti dentro di Te, per cui i nostri pareri hanno un peso relativo, però se posso, questa volta ti sento determinata perchè dopo tanto hai cominciato a "rivedere" tuo marito, ad accorgerti di Lui. Questo non significa che saranno rose e fiori d'ora in poi, ma di certo hai anche aperto gli occhi su chi ti ha fatto tante, tantissime false promesse, e non dico che sia una cattiva persona, solo che promettere è più facile che mantenere.

Per me puoi farcela e, vedrai, da questo periodo e da questa storia ne uscirai una persona migliore.

Buon cammino.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Smettila Stermi', che queste ti menano  :rotfl::rotfl: ... mica ti chiami Pincetone de cognome ... e te manca anche il "titolo" :sorriso:  .


vabbe' provamo anche questo....

e che nun se dica piu' che nun sperimento cose nove...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: mo' come se fa l'Ot a sto treddo, cosi' ce damo na regolata?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (4 Gennaio 2011)

Se vuoi disintossicarti da lui la prima cosa che devi fare è cambiare numero di cellulare e sperare che anche lui faccia lo stesso (nel caso che tu, come credo, ti ricordi a memoria il suo numero). Se non cambi numero allora speri sempre che lui ti scriva o telefoni e in realtà non vuoi mollarlo...


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Se vuoi disintossicarti da lui la prima cosa che devi fare è cambiare numero di cellulare e sperare che anche lui faccia lo stesso (nel caso che tu, come credo, ti ricordi a memoria il suo numero). Se non cambi numero allora speri sempre che lui ti scriva o telefoni e in realtà non vuoi mollarlo...


:up:


----------



## Kid (5 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Se vuoi disintossicarti da lui la prima cosa che devi fare è cambiare numero di cellulare e sperare che anche lui faccia lo stesso (nel caso che tu, come credo, ti ricordi a memoria il suo numero). Se non cambi numero allora speri sempre che lui ti scriva o telefoni e in realtà non vuoi mollarlo...



Ho questa paura pure io... dice che è un problema per lei cambiarlo... mi puzza un pò questa cosa... che problema può essere? Ne và della tua serenità, cosa ti impedisce di farlo?


----------



## Elisa (5 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho questa paura pure io... dice che è un problema per lei cambiarlo... mi puzza un pò questa cosa... che problema può essere? Ne và della tua serenità, cosa ti impedisce di farlo?


Non posso cambiare i numeri di cell (ne ho due) per una serie di motivi, ma non e' assolutamente come dite voi. Anzi...mi aiuterebbe molto.
Comunque oggi vado al primo incontro con la psicologa...e' la prima volta che ci vado in vita mia...da dove devo iniziare? ho un'ansia pazzesca.


----------



## Kid (5 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non posso cambiare i numeri di cell (ne ho due) per una serie di motivi, ma non e' assolutamente come dite voi. Anzi...mi aiuterebbe molto.
> Comunque oggi vado al primo incontro con la psicologa...e' la prima volta che ci vado in vita mia...da dove devo iniziare? ho un'ansia pazzesca.



Mah... io non ho grandi ricordi della mia... mi ha aiutato si, ma il più grosso l'ho fatto io. Stai tranquilla, ti farà semplicemente parlare.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non posso cambiare i numeri di cell (ne ho due) per una serie di motivi, ma non e' assolutamente come dite voi. Anzi...mi aiuterebbe molto.
> Comunque oggi vado al primo incontro con la psicologa...e' la prima volta che ci vado in vita mia...da dove devo iniziare? ho un'ansia pazzesca.



Tranquilla... ti guida lei...
Coraggio!


----------



## Kid (5 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... io non ho grandi ricordi della mia... mi ha aiutato si, ma il più grosso l'ho fatto io. Stai tranquilla, ti farà semplicemente parlare.



Aggiungo: mi stava altamente sui maroni, ma almeno ci costringeva a parlare.


----------



## Elisa (5 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Tranquilla... ti guida lei...
> Coraggio!


Se riesco dopo vi aggiorno, vado durante l'ora di pausa...sono molto agitata. Ho come una crisi di ansia.
Anche perche' in questi giorni lui ha cercato di "contattarmi" ma io non ho risposto e ha fatto anche un "appostamento" in auto sulla via del ritorno dall'ufficio (ieri ho cambiato strada), ma io ho tirato dritto facendo finta di non vederlo.
Ma come faccio a cambiare i numeri? addirittura due poi! cosa dico a mio marito? di certo non che ho perso il cellullare NUOVO di pacca! e comunque quando mi era successo il numero si puo' recuperare spostandolo su un'altra sim, la scusa non regge.
Poi troppe menate visto che quel numero (sopratt uno dei due) ce l'ha la scuola, i dottori, parenti e amici. Dovrei avvisare mezzo mondo!
E comunque non risolverebbe la cosa. Tanto fidatevi, si stanchera' presto. 
Io questa volta sono convinta al 100%. Voglio affrontare il problema fino in fondo a me stessa...e venirne fuori completamente.


----------



## Elisa (5 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> ciao elisa,
> io continuo sulla mia linea anche in questo thread: Ascolta ciò che senti dentro e vai avanti per la tua strada; noi qui possiamo darti tanti consigli ma solo tu sai meglio di chiunque altro ciò che senti dentro di te, per cui i nostri pareri hanno un peso relativo, però se posso, questa volta ti sento determinata perchè dopo tanto hai cominciato a "rivedere" tuo marito, ad accorgerti di lui. Questo non significa che saranno rose e fiori d'ora in poi, ma di certo hai anche aperto gli occhi su chi ti ha fatto tante, tantissime false promesse, e non dico che sia una cattiva persona, solo che promettere è più facile che mantenere.
> 
> Per me puoi farcela e, vedrai, da questo periodo e da questa storia ne uscirai una persona migliore.
> ...


solo...grazie grazie grazie!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Se riesco dopo vi aggiorno, vado durante l'ora di pausa...sono molto agitata. Ho come una crisi di ansia.
> Anche perche' in questi giorni lui ha cercato di "contattarmi" ma io non ho risposto e ha fatto anche un "appostamento" in auto sulla via del ritorno dall'ufficio (ieri ho cambiato strada), ma io ho tirato dritto facendo finta di non vederlo.
> Ma come faccio a cambiare i numeri? addirittura due poi! cosa dico a mio marito? di certo non che ho perso il cellullare NUOVO di pacca! e comunque quando mi era successo il numero si puo' recuperare spostandolo su un'altra sim, la scusa non regge.
> Poi troppe menate visto che quel numero (sopratt uno dei due) ce l'ha la scuola, i dottori, parenti e amici. Dovrei avvisare mezzo mondo!
> ...



Spero che tu non venga delusa dalla prima terapia... deve conoscerti, devi cominciare a conoscerla anche tu, sarà una chiacchierata tranquilla, tendenzialmente... non può certo capire il problema alla prima botta...
Penso che sarà un sollievo parlarne, ma non ti aspettare troppo dalla prima seduta....


----------



## Elisa (5 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Spero che tu non venga delusa dalla prima terapia... deve conoscerti, devi cominciare a conoscerla anche tu, sarà una chiacchierata tranquilla, tendenzialmente... non può certo capire il problema alla prima botta...
> Penso che sarà un sollievo parlarne, ma non ti aspettare troppo dalla prima seduta....


Non  mi aspetto i miracoli. So' benissimo che devo essere IO a voler uscire da questo "incubo". Ho pensato che magari un'esperta puo' solo aiutarmi un attimo a capire certe dinamiche nei miei comportamenti...se capisco quello magari riesco ad essere + forte ed affrontare meglio la "disintossicazione"


----------



## oceansize (5 Gennaio 2011)

brava elisa! tu sei molto più forte di quello che pensi, la terapia ti potrà aiutare anche a toglierti delle convinzioni sbagliate o comunque incomplete e radicate.:up:
ci vuole impegno da parte tua e non sarà sempre facile, ma vedrai che qualcosa di buono ne uscirà fuori: 
tu, finalmente libera. 

coraggio!!!​


----------



## Elisa (5 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> brava elisa! tu sei molto più forte di quello che pensi, la terapia ti potrà aiutare anche a toglierti delle convinzioni sbagliate o comunque incomplete e radicate.:up:
> ci vuole impegno da parte tua e non sarà sempre facile, ma vedrai che qualcosa di buono ne uscirà fuori:
> tu, finalmente libera.
> 
> coraggio!!!​


grazie! 

E' andata bene. Ho parlato + che altro io...lei mi ha detto che mi vede "abbastanza forte" per poterne uscire. 
Mi sembra brava...prox incontro il 18/1.


----------



## minnie (5 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> E' andata bene. Ho parlato + che altro io...lei mi ha detto che mi vede "abbastanza forte" per poterne uscire.
> Mi sembra brava...prox incontro il 18/1.


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
BRAVA ELISA! Tieni duro, stai facendo grandi passi avanti, lo si capisce leggendoti! 
Qui si tifa per te!
E per il cellulare concordo con te, senza contare che se riesci a smettere di fumare con il pacchetto di sigarette in borsa, più difficilmente tornerai a fumare... quindi se riesci a resistere con l'assedio, ben difficilmente ti infiocchetterà di nuovo!
Sono fiera di te, stai facendo di tutto per guarire sul serio! Un abbraccio!


----------



## astonished (5 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
> BRAVA ELISA! Tieni duro, stai facendo grandi passi avanti, lo si capisce leggendoti!
> Qui si tifa per te!
> E per il cellulare concordo con te, *senza contare che se riesci a smettere di fumare con il pacchetto di sigarette in borsa*, *più difficilmente tornerai a fumare...* quindi se riesci a resistere con l'assedio, ben difficilmente ti infiocchetterà di nuovo!
> Sono fiera di te, stai facendo di tutto per guarire sul serio! Un abbraccio!



Brava minnie, parole sante!

Non mi sono esperesso prima sul cellulare, lo faccio ora: non vedo perchè lo debba cambiare: questa storia, una volta chiusa, non deve condizionarti, neanche su una stupidagine come può essere questa del cellulare. Se ti chiama non rispondi, se ti manda un sms lo cancelli. Se si tratta di un tipo solo all'ennesima riconferma di se stesso, prenderà un tranvata in faccia e poi per rifarsi cambierà preda e così contenti tutti.

Ti racconto una cosa Elisa: io nutro grande amore per lo sport, per lo più quelli aerobici, da praticare all'aria aperta e per via del lavoro l'unico che posso concedermi è la corsa. Corro in pratica da oltre venti anni, per di più faccio quasi sempre lo stesso percorso, che per pura coincidenza coincide anche con un pezzo della strada che collega la mia casa con quella della mia ex-moglie. Quando ci siamo separati ho riflettuto a lungo se evitare quel percorso per le mie uscite di running perchè, specie in certi orari del fine settimana o nei periodi estivi averi potuto incontrarla e lei avrebe magari potuto pensare che io fossi andato a correre con secondi fini, appunto incrociarla, cosa non vera. Alla fine mi sono detto che la fine della nostra storia non avrebbe dovuto condizionarmi ulteriormente e dunque non avrei dovuto cambiare il percorso che, tra l'altro, facevo già da prima che la conoscessi: sono andato l'ultima volta ieri e quella strada la sento mia, non sento che è la strada che porta a casa della mia ex-moglie. Io parto da queste piccole cose: niente e nessuno deve condizionarmi se ho deciso di chiudere.

Ah, per ricollegarmi a quanto diceva minnie sul vizio del fumo: la mia crisi matrimoniale mi ha fatto riprendere a fumare, pochi gg fa mi sono detto "ora basta", ho ritrovato la serenità non vedo perchè iniettarsi dentro del veleno e ieri, dopo gg che non fumavo, sentendo la tentazione ho fatto uan cosa semplice: ho comprato un pacchetto di sigarette che tengo in tasca e la mia sfida è non aprirlo. Finora ne ho fatto a meno e più tempo passa più sarà facile ignorarlo.

Il tuo (ex)amante è equipollente al pacchetto di sigarette che ho in tasca :mrgreen:.   


Ciao e forza, vai avanti così.


----------



## alfeo (5 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> E' andata bene. Ho parlato + che altro io...lei mi ha detto che mi vede "abbastanza forte" per poterne uscire.
> Mi sembra brava...prox incontro il 18/1.


Bhe', vedo che sei andata subito al sodo.
Insomma alla prima seduta le hai subito detto della tua storia e dell'intenzione di chiuderla per sempre.
Sono contento.
Il primo passo è fatto ed è indispensabile per poterne compiere altri, verso la tua felicità, che ti aguro di tutto cuore.


----------



## Elisa (5 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Brava minnie, parole sante!
> 
> Non mi sono esperesso prima sul cellulare, lo faccio ora: non vedo perchè lo debba cambiare: questa storia, una volta chiusa, non deve condizionarti, neanche su una stupidagine come può essere questa del cellulare. Se ti chiama non rispondi, se ti manda un sms lo cancelli. Se si tratta di un tipo solo all'ennesima riconferma di se stesso, prenderà un tranvata in faccia e poi per rifarsi cambierà preda e così contenti tutti.
> 
> ...



Grazie RAGAZZI...mi fate emozionare!! :mrgreen: Spero di non deludervi ancora, ma a questo punto non credo...
Una cosa che mi ha colpita e' che praticamente, soprattutto grazie a voi, l'auto-analisi me la ero gia' fatta. Infatti credo la psicologa ne sia rimasta colpita :carneval: 
Per quanto riguarda la tua storia, Astonished, mi ha colpita e devo dire che condivido il tuo modo di vedere le cose. Per ora comunque, voglio evitarlo il + possibile xche' di certo incontrarlo mi manderebbe in crisi. NOn perche' ritornerei sui miei passi, sia chiaro, ma di certo mi farebbe andare molto giu' di morale. Non posso dire di non provare + niente...

Grazie anche a te Minnie...e per Alfeo...hai visto??? Meglio non perdere tempo...e poi sono andata li' per questo no???


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2011)

Se fatta con la persona giusta la strada della terapia è un percorso utilissimo di conoscenza di sè e di autoconsapevolezza. Ma vedrai che questo non basta. Essere consapevoli è il primo passo. L'obiettivo è unire alla consapevolezza un modo di agire funzionale ai nostri veri bisogni. Ma questo non è sempre facile. E' una strada in salita perchè bisogna imparare a camminare con le proprie gambe, rinunciando alle nostre comode sicurezze. Non si diventa grandi senza soffrire un po', senza avvertire, a volte, uno strano senso di solitudine, di incertezza.

Come dice la mia psicologa, non basta sapere che possiamo comportarci come adulti, ma occorre diventarlo davvero, con tutto ciò che comporta in termini di responsabilità.

Quello che ti consiglio è di non mollare al primo ostacolo. Perchè crescere è faticoso, ma dà anche una grande soddisfazione


----------



## Daniele (5 Gennaio 2011)

Complimenti Elisa, il tuo primo passo verso la disintossicazione è stato fatto. La strada non sarà facile, te lo anticipo, ma avrai sempre delle persone a darti forza. 
Un abbraccio.
Daniele


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Brava minnie, parole sante!
> 
> Non mi sono esperesso prima sul cellulare, lo faccio ora: non vedo perchè lo debba cambiare: questa storia, una volta chiusa, non deve condizionarti, neanche su una stupidagine come può essere questa del cellulare. Se ti chiama non rispondi, se ti manda un sms lo cancelli. Se si tratta di un tipo solo all'ennesima riconferma di se stesso, prenderà un tranvata in faccia e poi per rifarsi cambierà preda e così contenti tutti.
> 
> ...


 
quotone

elisa, è dura 
ma ce la puoi fare

è importante che impari a tenere sotto controllo i momenti in cui ti parrà di ricordare solo che quella vicenda ti faceva sembrare di star bene
quando avverrà imponiti di ricordare anche il resto
e la donna che vuoi essere


----------



## Papero (11 Gennaio 2011)

Aggiornamenti? Appostamenti? Quando sparisce è un brutto segno... :blank:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti? Appostamenti? Quando sparisce è un brutto segno... :blank:


O.T. si sente la tua mancanza in questo forum


----------



## Kid (11 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti? Appostamenti? Quando sparisce è un brutto segno... :blank:


Sei prevenuto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei prevenuto!



Però ci azzecca sempre


----------



## Papero (11 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. si sente la tua mancanza in questo forum


O.O.T.: Grazie mille sei carinissima!



Kid ha detto:


> Sei prevenuto!


Tu sai perchè! (e se fossi il marito di Elisa?? )



quintina ha detto:


> Però ci azzecca sempre


Grazie, a te ti voglio bene sopra le righe!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

papero ha detto:


> grazie, a te ti voglio bene sopra le righe!




:d:d:d


----------



## Elisa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> O.O.T.: Grazie mille sei carinissima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we non iniziate a prendermi in giro!!
non ho potuto scrivere xche' da casa e' "pericoloso" e cerco di non starci proprio al pc e da lavoro non sempre posso...

Aggiornamenti?? lui continua la sua "battaglia" per il nostro "grande amore".... ho deciso di "affrontarlo" e rispondere quando mi chiama ecc 
E' un po' sconvolto perche' si ritrova una persona diversa: fredda, distaccata e che non pende + dalle sue labbra e la cosa lo ha fatto andare in crisi nera. 
Non posso dirvi che non ho avuto mille dubbi, sto' dormendo male...e poco! Pero' ora ho capito che senza di nulla "non succede nulla"...ovvero, cavolo, riesco a vivere lo stesso e anche meglio!  
Settimana prossima ho il secondo incontro con la psicologa e avro' da dirle parecchie cose...


----------



## Daniele (11 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa, adesso lui ha perso il suo ascendente su di te (o almeno pensa di averlo perso), era questo che lo facenva sentire "Mandingo" ed ora invece si sente "Mini minor" 
Ricorda, che gran parte delle relazioni extra sono per appagare il proprio ego, non per il grande amore, tu per come eri, per come tornavi da lui appagavi alla grande il suo ego, in un certo senso pensaci, come si dovrebbe sentire un uomo che frega la donna ad un altro? Se ha problemi di autostima si sentirà un Dio in terra e continuerà fino a che potrà farsi la moglie dell'altro, perchè così si sente superiore di quello. Sai, molte relazioni extra muoiono quando...finiscono di essere extra per la persona oggetto, perchè una persona libera non da la medesima cariga al proprio ego.
Un abbraccio per il momento duro.


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> we non iniziate a prendermi in giro!!
> non ho potuto scrivere xche' da casa e' "pericoloso" e cerco di non starci proprio al pc e da lavoro non sempre posso...
> 
> Aggiornamenti?? lui continua la sua "battaglia" per il nostro "grande amore".... *ho deciso di "affrontarlo" e rispondere quando mi chiama ecc *
> ...



:ira: Elisa mi sa proprio che non ci siamo, quando si chiude con qualcuno si da un taglio netto ... spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Elisa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, adesso lui ha perso il suo ascendente su di te (o almeno pensa di averlo perso), era questo che lo facenva sentire "Mandingo" ed ora invece si sente "Mini minor"
> Ricorda, che gran parte delle relazioni extra sono per appagare il proprio ego, non per il grande amore, tu per come eri, per come tornavi da lui appagavi alla grande il suo ego, in un certo senso pensaci, come si dovrebbe sentire un uomo che frega la donna ad un altro? Se ha problemi di autostima si sentirà un Dio in terra e continuerà fino a che potrà farsi la moglie dell'altro, perchè così si sente superiore di quello. Sai, molte relazioni extra muoiono quando...finiscono di essere extra per la persona oggetto, perchè una persona libera non da la medesima cariga al proprio ego.
> Un abbraccio per il momento duro.


Guarda non so' se sia xche' si senta un figo xche' si fa la moglie di un altro...sinceramente spero x lui di no perche' e' davvero troppo. Ma sull'ego che viene meno xche' una donna che non e' + ai suoi piedi quello si di certo...  se ne dovra' fare una ragione....
ah proposito...mi sono pure sentita dire che sono un'ingrata...mi mancava solo questo ragazzi... Ho riso! giuro!


----------



## Elisa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira: Elisa mi sa proprio che non ci siamo, quando si chiude con qualcuno si da un taglio netto ... spero di sbagliarmi.


Si hai ragione ma le altre volte non aveva "funzionato" xche' non "chiarendo" e non facendogli vedere che sono "cambiata", lui e' sempre tornato "alla carica"...no voglio che ci sia un taglio netto ma in modo diverso questa volta. Senza "scappare"....
Tanto lui non capira' mai...meglio dirgli: si hai ragione ma ho capito che non mi sta + bene e sono cambiata, anche quello che provo lo e'. 
poi lui abita vicino, mi faceva comunque appostamenti e volendo sa' come cercarmi...non ha senso scappare...


----------



## Papero (11 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si hai ragione ma le altre volte non aveva "funzionato" xche' non "chiarendo" e non facendogli vedere che sono "cambiata", lui e' sempre tornato "alla carica"...no voglio che ci sia un taglio netto ma in modo diverso questa volta. Senza "scappare"....
> Tanto lui non capira' mai...meglio dirgli: si hai ragione ma ho capito che non mi sta + bene e sono cambiata, anche quello che provo lo e'.
> poi lui abita vicino, mi faceva comunque appostamenti e volendo sa' come cercarmi...non ha senso scappare...


Ti auguro di farcela stavolta. Ma le stesse cose pari pari le ho lette qualche mese fa e sinceramente sono un po scettico. Capisco che sia dura, immagino che liberarti di lui non sia facile perchè il suo balocco si è rotto e lui non si rassegna... Non lo fa perchè ci sono dei precedenti a suo favore, altre volte tu volevi chiudere e lui ti ha convinta a continuare la vostra torba storia fatta di bugie. Cambiare il numero di cellulare (non capisco perchè tu ne abbia due...) sarebbe servito come segnale forte di cambiamento sia per lui ma soprattutto per te, ma a quanto pare questo sacrificio non lo vuoi fare... chissà perchè! Io lo feci e ti garantisco che fu molto impegnativo avvertire tutti che avrei cambiato numero, ma decisi di farlo quando una volta, dopo qualche mese che la storia era finita, lei mi invio' un sms mentre eravamo al cinema con i rispettivi partner per invitarmi in bagno con lei... mi accorsi del messaggio a casa quando riaccesi il telefono e il giorno dopo decisi di cambiare numero.

Cara Elisa, ti chiedo solo un favore. Se ricaschi tra le sue braccia non tornare a raccontarlo perchè mi fai alzare la pressione e la cosa è deleteria per la mia salute... :unhappy:

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## passante (11 Gennaio 2011)

mi sembra, elisa, così leggendo la tua storia, che tu sia ancora molto interessata a lui (al desiderio che capisca quello che ti ha fatto, al volergli spiegare, ecc.). io non credo che ci siano cose giuste o sbagliate da fare, ricette vincenti, da seguire, ma che bisogna aiutarsi in tutti i modi. perciò non so se è giusto o ingiusto cambiare numero di telefono, - ma è un esempio - ma se ti aiuta forse è meglio farlo. c'è chi non ha bisogno di cambiare la strada per il running e chi invece ha dovuto mettere centinaia di km tra sè e il suo ex per riuscire a lasciarlo. cerca di pensare a quello che ti può aiutare di più. a me ha aiutato allontanare fisicamente la persona che mi piaceva, e ancor di più il fatto che dopo l'estate se ne sia andata a lavorare da un'altra parte. poi ognuno è fatto a modo suo. ma l'impressione che mi dai è che un bel po' di aiuti te li dovresti dare...


----------



## Daniele (11 Gennaio 2011)

In effetti io devo mettere tra me e la mia ex 450 km di distanza per essere certo di non vederla, perchè se succedesse le farei fare la fine di Zeruel per mano dell'EVA-01!:sonar:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ... la fine di Zeruel per mano dell'EVA-01!:sonar:


Gli mangi le interiora come nella serie o lo spompi e ti ci fondi come nel Rebuild of?

In ogni caso nell'Entry Plug c'è sempre un pipparolo necrofilo...


----------



## passante (11 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti io devo mettere tra me e la mia ex 450 km di distanza per essere certo di non vederla, perchè se succedesse le farei fare *la fine di Zeruel per mano dell'EVA-01!*:sonar:


 teribbile


----------



## Daniele (11 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli mangi le interiora come nella serie o lo spompi e ti ci fondi come nel Rebuild of?
> 
> In ogni caso nell'Entry Plug c'è sempre un pipparolo necrofilo...


mangio le interiora :up:


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2011)

Che poi, avessi avuto a che fare con l'omologo "maschile" di una Matraini (= una che sa quando è il caso di fare dietrofront, quando gli eventi prendono una certa piega), non staresti in questa condizione adesso! Che rabbia ...
Lo so è banale ripeterlo, ma c'è adultero e adultero. Dice bene Quintina che - tradire per tradire - meglio farlo "con rispetto" verso gli altri (senza illudere nessuno... per esempio :blank. 
E l'ex "ganzo" di Elisa è stato una schifezza d'uomo solo per questo atteggiamento mellifluo e "rapace"... :sad:


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2011)

Intanto mi si era cancellato l'altro post 
L'altra cosa che volevo dire è che arriva un punto in cui ci si stufa talmente tanto di una situazione, che si arriva a capire perfettamente quello che si vuole _o non si vuole _davvero, e anche come fare per tagliare di netto con il passato :idea:

Secondo me, Elisa, sei amareggiata, delusa, tutto quello che vuoi ma ancora non hai raggiunto la famosa "catarsi".
Per questo, ben vengano psicologi, terapeuti, "piume di Dumbo" varie ed eventuali, che ti aiutino a levarti anche gli ultimi dubbi :singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ti auguro di farcela stavolta. Ma le stesse cose pari pari le ho lette qualche mese fa e sinceramente sono un po scettico. Capisco che sia dura, immagino che liberarti di lui non sia facile perchè il suo balocco si è rotto e lui non si rassegna... Non lo fa perchè ci sono dei precedenti a suo favore, altre volte tu volevi chiudere e lui ti ha convinta a continuare la vostra torba storia fatta di bugie. Cambiare il numero di cellulare (non capisco perchè tu ne abbia due...) sarebbe servito come segnale forte di cambiamento sia per lui ma soprattutto per te, ma a quanto pare questo sacrificio non lo vuoi fare... chissà perchè! Io lo feci e ti garantisco che fu molto impegnativo avvertire tutti che avrei cambiato numero, ma decisi di farlo quando una volta, dopo qualche mese che la storia era finita, lei mi invio' un sms mentre eravamo al cinema con i rispettivi partner per invitarmi in bagno con lei... mi accorsi del messaggio a casa quando riaccesi il telefono e il giorno dopo decisi di cambiare numero.
> 
> *Cara Elisa, ti chiedo solo un favore. Se ricaschi tra le sue braccia non tornare a raccontarlo* perchè mi fai alzare la pressione e la cosa è deleteria per la mia salute... :unhappy:
> 
> In bocca al lupo!


invece torna anche in quel caso elisa, se ti va

ci son tanti che le domande non se le pongono proprio
chi se le pone merita comunque rispetto anche se qualcuno può giudicare sbagliata la risposta che, magari momentaneamente, si danno :up:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi sembra, elisa, così leggendo la tua storia, che tu sia ancora molto interessata a lui (al desiderio che capisca quello che ti ha fatto, al volergli spiegare, ecc.). io non credo che ci siano *cose giuste o sbagliate da fare, ricette vincenti, da seguire*, ma che bisogna aiutarsi in tutti i modi. perciò non so se è giusto o ingiusto cambiare numero di telefono, - ma è un esempio - ma se ti aiuta forse è meglio farlo. c'è chi non ha bisogno di cambiare la strada per il running e chi invece ha dovuto mettere centinaia di km tra sè e il suo ex per riuscire a lasciarlo. cerca di pensare a quello che ti può aiutare di più. a me ha aiutato allontanare fisicamente la persona che mi piaceva, e ancor di più il fatto che dopo l'estate se ne sia andata a lavorare da un'altra parte. poi ognuno è fatto a modo suo. ma l'impressione che mi dai è che un bel po' di aiuti te li dovresti dare...


quoto quest'intervento
ma, proprio perchè non ci sono cose giuste o sbagliate di per sè, ognuno, nell'agire, risponde (o crede di rispondere) alle proprie esigenze

sembra che elisa voglia evitare scorciatoie
vuole una "vittoria" piena

io, dall'altra parte della barricata, feci una scelta simile


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> teribbile


 


Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli mangi le interiora come nella serie o lo spompi e ti ci fondi come nel Rebuild of?
> 
> In ogni caso nell'Entry Plug c'è sempre un *pipparolo necrofilo*...


questa di più :carneval:


----------



## oceansize (19 Gennaio 2011)

elisa come va? come è andata la seduta dalla psico? 

:bere:

:carneval:


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> elisa come va? come è andata la seduta dalla psico?
> 
> :bere:
> 
> :carneval:


Quando sparisce, nubi all'orizzonte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma non dare retta a quello che ti avevo scritto qualche giorno fa, Elisa... torna pure e sfogati con noi!


----------



## Kid (21 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando sparisce, nubi all'orizzonte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vedo nera pure io... questa volta è durata meno dell'ultima...


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La vedo nera pure io... questa volta è durata meno dell'ultima...


Io invece sono fiducioso!!! Cioè se  ci casca ancora prima o poi verrà beccata e davvero per 5 anni così il morto ci scappa...sperando che sia l'uomo di merda.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece sono fiducioso!!! Cioè se  ci casca ancora prima o poi verrà beccata e davvero per 5 anni così *il morto ci scappa...sperando che sia l'uomo di merda.*



Daniele ...... miiiii


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele ...... miiiii


Quintina, quel uomo è una merda che meriterebbe il peggio a questo mondo, per il piacere del suo ego ha stuprato l'anima di una donna ed ha fatto in modo tale che lei facesse azioni contro altri, la speranza che uomini così possano morire per smettere di sporcare questo mondo permane nel mio animo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, quel uomo è una merda che meriterebbe il peggio a questo mondo, per il piacere del suo ego ha stuprato l'anima di una donna ed ha fatto in modo tale che lei facesse azioni contro altri, la speranza che uomini così possano morire per smettere di sporcare questo mondo permane nel mio animo.


Ma fammi il piacere Daniele! Elisa non è Cappuccetto Rosso e il tipo non è il lupo cattivo! Elisa è una donna adulta e responsabile e nessuno le ha stuprato l'anima! E' in grado di intendere e di volere e nessuno l'ha costretta a fare niente. E augurando la morte di quel tipo non si risolve niente! Augurati piuttosto che lei ritrovi un po' di coraggio per chiudere questa storia e nient'altro


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere Daniele! Elisa non è Cappuccetto Rosso e il tipo non è il lupo cattivo! Elisa è una donna adulta e responsabile e nessuno le ha stuprato l'anima! E' in grado di intendere e di volere e nessuno l'ha costretta a fare niente. E augurando la morte di quel tipo non si risolve niente! Augurati piuttosto che lei ritrovi un po' di coraggio per chiudere questa storia e nient'altro


Non lo troverà mai,  è succube di lui in maniera assurda e lui lo sa e sfrutta la di lei debolezza in questo modo. Essere adulti non significa essere indenni da debolezze Quintina e chi usa le debolezze altrui per i propri scopi creando del dolore a mio avviso nbon merita la vita che possiede, ma meriterebbe alcune cosette che non sto qui a spiegarti. Renditi conto che tu hai una visione semplicistica e banalissima della vita e delle persone, quindi non puoi capire, quando comprenderai le tue profonde limitazioni allora forse capirai come superarle.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo troverà mai,  è succube di lui in maniera assurda e lui lo sa e sfrutta la di lei debolezza in questo modo. Essere adulti non significa essere indenni da debolezze Quintina e chi usa le debolezze altrui per i propri scopi creando del dolore a mio avviso nbon merita la vita che possiede, ma meriterebbe alcune cosette che non sto qui a spiegarti. Renditi conto che tu hai una visione semplicistica e banalissima della vita e delle persone, quindi non puoi capire, quando comprenderai le tue profonde limitazioni allora forse capirai come superarle.


Ma Daniele se lui muore...
Lei piange per il resto della sua vita eh?
SOno donne XD...
Lo so è uno stronzo...ma lo amo...
E una donna innamorata non si ferma difronte a nulla. eh?
ANzi più la maltratti più si attacca a te...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo troverà mai,  è succube di lui in maniera assurda e lui lo sa e sfrutta la di lei debolezza in questo modo. Essere adulti non significa essere indenni da debolezze Quintina e chi usa le debolezze altrui per i propri scopi creando del dolore a mio avviso nbon merita la vita che possiede, ma meriterebbe alcune cosette che non sto qui a spiegarti. Renditi conto che tu hai una visione semplicistica e banalissima della vita e delle persone, quindi non puoi capire, quando comprenderai le tue profonde limitazioni allora forse capirai come superarle.



hahahahaha 
ripeto: fammi il piacere!

Non è facendo le vittime che si superano gli ostacoli!

Quando io ero nella merda con un marito che mi menava e che mi aveva fatta diventare cocainomane non ho aspettato che morisse per tirarmene fuori!

E' difficile, ma si può uscire fuori da situazioni come quella in cui ero io o come quella in cui è Elisa. E anch'io ero adulta e responsabile e come persona adulta e responsabile ho messo insieme quelle poche forze che avevo per uscirne fuori. Elisa per di più ha dei figli, quindi ha una motivazione in più per tirarsi fuori da una situazione che la fa stare male. Basta volerlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahaha
> ripeto: fammi il piacere!
> 
> Non è facendo le vittime che si superano gli ostacoli!
> ...


 
Quoto. Riconoscere di essere fragili e di avere certe difficoltà è un conto. Dirsi che è tutta colpa di un altro, è una comoda scusa. Ma comoda comoda...
Non credo che Elisa dia -sempre almeno- tutta la colpa all'altro...


----------



## aristocat (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Elisa per di più ha dei figli, quindi ha una motivazione in più per tirarsi fuori da una situazione che la fa stare male. Basta volerlo.


E'  vero, secondo me avere i figli ti dà una motivazione incredibile per chiudere una situazione spiacevole


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa e Quintina, siete di uan banalità che è incredibile! Linearizzate funzioni di ennesimo grado definendo quella linearizzazione una buona approssimazione. Quntina, se tu fossi stata forte davvero non saresti diventata una cocainomane del cazzo, quindi ti sei fatta piegare alla grande e sei diventata succube di lui che è stato decisamente stupido, se avesse stretto meno la cinghia tu saresti stata sua per sempre (e non come essere umano, ma come oggetto quale tu forse eri per lui), chi è forte non entra in queste condizioni, ma siccome nessuno ne esce indenne posso supporre che nessuno sia forte in senso assoluto.

Quindi visto che qui si parla di forza in senso relativo come è possibile non comprendere che ci sono persone diverse e che reagiscono in maniera totalmente diversa? Siete così ottusi da comprenderlo? No, perchè nel ccaso posso iniziare a fare semplici disegnini per spiegare il senso del relativo ed anche che una persona che per voi è debole in un larto forse  vi sovrasta in un altro e questa la principale cosa che ha reso quella bestia che è l'uomo capace di sopravvivere.
Mi sono decisamente stufato di semplificazioni che vengono framezzate da accuse di generalizzazione da chi generalizza nella vita senza rendersi conto, nessuno è il metro della forza per gli altri. Chi riesce in un qualcosa può essere che ha dalla sua qualità che lo hanno reso capace di farlo, quindi non sempllifichiamo in "se si è adulti e responsabili si riesce farlo" da parte di chi non sa cosa significhi responsabilità neppure da lontano.


----------



## aristocat (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele forse quello che si voleva dire è che ci sta il cadere, inciampare...
Ci stanno i momenti di debolezza, perchè ognuno di noi ha il suo percorso e i suoi tempi rispetto all'amore

Oggi Elisa è caduta, oggi Elisa si è arresa ai suoi sentimenti verso l'amante.

Ma nulla vieta che domani le scatti qualcosa, un "click" e che Elisa rivoluzioni in meglio la sua vita.

come dici tu, la forza va intesa in senso relativo, non soltanto da persona a persona... ma anche a seconda della fase della propria vita...


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Scusate ma da quanti "*giorni*" dura la storia di Elisa con l'amante? :saggio:


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

I sentimenti non esistono, bisogna rendersi conto che tutti usano i sentimenti per giustificare gli affari propri e le proprie convenienze. Io posso vler bene ad una persona, cioè voler agire per il suo bene, finita li!


----------



## Papero (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere Daniele! Elisa non è Cappuccetto Rosso e il tipo non è il lupo cattivo! Elisa è una donna adulta e responsabile e nessuno le ha stuprato l'anima! E' in grado di intendere e di volere e nessuno l'ha costretta a fare niente. E augurando la morte di quel tipo non si risolve niente! Augurati piuttosto che lei ritrovi un po' di coraggio per chiudere questa storia e nient'altro


Quoto Quinty! 

@Daniele: Secondo me il tipo ha un uccello così grande che fa da custodia al tuo...

:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> I sentimenti non esistono, bisogna rendersi conto che tutti usano i sentimenti per giustificare gli affari propri e le proprie convenienze. Io posso vler bene ad una persona, cioè voler agire per il suo bene, finita li!


Sei una persona molto cinica...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Daniele se lui muore...
> Lei piange per il resto della sua vita eh?
> SOno donne XD...
> *Lo so è uno stronzo...ma lo amo...*
> ...


Parafrasando Quintina..


Conte....miiiii


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa e Quintina, siete di uan banalità che è incredibile! Linearizzate funzioni di ennesimo grado definendo quella linearizzazione una buona approssimazione. Q*untina, se tu fossi stata forte davvero non saresti diventata una cocainomane del cazzo, quindi ti sei fatta piegare alla grande e sei diventata succube di lui che è stato decisamente stupido, se avesse stretto meno la cinghia tu saresti stata sua per sempre (e non come essere umano, ma come oggetto quale tu forse eri per lui), chi è forte non entra in queste condizioni, ma siccome nessuno ne esce indenne posso supporre che nessuno sia forte in senso assoluto.
> *
> Quindi visto che qui si parla di forza in senso relativo come è possibile non comprendere che ci sono persone diverse e che reagiscono in maniera totalmente diversa? Siete così ottusi da comprenderlo? No, perchè nel ccaso posso iniziare a fare semplici disegnini per spiegare il senso del relativo ed anche che una persona che per voi è debole in un larto forse  vi sovrasta in un altro e questa la principale cosa che ha reso quella bestia che è l'uomo capace di sopravvivere.
> Mi sono decisamente stufato di semplificazioni che vengono framezzate da accuse di generalizzazione da chi generalizza nella vita senza rendersi conto, nessuno è il metro della forza per gli altri. Chi riesce in un qualcosa può essere che ha dalla sua qualità che lo hanno reso capace di farlo, quindi non sempllifichiamo in "se si è adulti e responsabili si riesce farlo" da parte di chi non sa cosa significhi responsabilità neppure da lontano.



Cazzate!

Primo: ovvio che non ero forte visto che ho fatto una vita di merda per tutti quegli anni e se fossi stata forte non lo avrei certo permesso. Però a un certo punto mi sono stufata di fare una vita di merda e le forze sono riuscita a trovarle da qualche parte. Non è stata una passeggiata, ma ce l'ho fatta. Con ciò non ho mai detto di essere una persona forte in senso assoluto, ma quando si è trattato di sprofondare più in fondo di quanto non mi sarei immaginata... beh, ho deciso che forse era il caso di volermi un briciolo di bene, e così ho tirato fuori un po' di palle e determinazione. Ma ripeto: ho passato mesi di inferno (e parlo dei mesi che ci sono voluti per uscirne, non del periodo di merda passato con lui)

Secondo:  che vuol dire "se lui avesse stretto meno la cinghia saresti ancora con lui"??? che ne sai tu???

Con tutto ciò: non mi sento di dire che la colpa di quella situazione fosse solo ed esclusivamente del mio ex, perché ovviamente ho anch'io le mie colpe, per averlo permesso. Ero adulta e capace di intendere e di volere e nessuna mi ha costretta a fare niente. E non ho mai pensato che la soluzione fosse la sua morte (a dire il vero ho avuto momenti in cui ho desiderato la sua morte... ma dopo, e perché ero presa dall'odio, e comunque non sarebbe stata la soluzione di niente)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Daniele forse quello che si voleva dire è che ci sta il cadere, inciampare...
> Ci stanno i momenti di debolezza, perchè ognuno di noi ha il suo percorso e i suoi tempi rispetto all'amore
> 
> Oggi Elisa è caduta, oggi Elisa si è arresa ai suoi sentimenti verso l'amante.
> ...



Sì, infatti è quello che volevo dire.

Ma più che altro mi sembra assurdo dare tutte le colpe al tipo a augurargli la morte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Cazzate!
> 
> Primo: ovvio che non ero forte visto che ho fatto una vita di merda per tutti quegli anni e se fossi stata forte non lo avrei certo permesso. Però a un certo punto mi sono stufata di fare una vita di merda e le forze sono riuscita a trovarle da qualche parte. Non è stata una passeggiata, ma ce l'ho fatta. Con ciò non ho mai detto di essere una persona forte in senso assoluto, ma quando si è trattato di sprofondare più in fondo di quanto non mi sarei immaginata... beh, ho deciso che forse era il caso di volermi un briciolo di bene, e così ho tirato fuori un po' di palle e determinazione. Ma ripeto: ho passato mesi di inferno (e parlo dei mesi che ci sono voluti per uscirne, non del periodo di merda passato con lui)
> 
> ...


Sei forte, Quintina!


----------



## cleo81 (22 Gennaio 2011)

Suvvia, non litigate! 
E poi, magari Elisa è semplicemente andata a farsi una vacanza!

Ma se così non fosse (e il dubbio bussa anche nella mia testolina), io la penso come Quintina: nessuno la costringe, il suo amante non è nè violento nè persecutore.... magari è amore sul serio, il loro, magari è sesso molto ma molto appagante... boh... 
io non le auguro nulla, solo di riuscire a trovare il suo equilibrio... tra tutti gli aspetti della vita.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa e Quintina, siete di uan banalità che è incredibile! Linearizzate funzioni di ennesimo grado definendo quella linearizzazione una buona approssimazione. Quntina, se tu fossi stata forte davvero non saresti diventata una cocainomane del cazzo, quindi ti sei fatta piegare alla grande e sei diventata succube di lui che è stato decisamente stupido, se avesse stretto meno la cinghia tu saresti stata sua per sempre (e non come essere umano, ma come oggetto quale tu forse eri per lui), chi è forte non entra in queste condizioni, ma siccome nessuno ne esce indenne posso supporre che nessuno sia forte in senso assoluto.
> 
> Quindi visto che qui si parla di forza in senso relativo come è possibile non comprendere che ci sono persone diverse e che reagiscono in maniera totalmente diversa? Siete così ottusi da comprenderlo? No, perchè nel ccaso posso iniziare a fare semplici disegnini per spiegare il senso del relativo ed anche che una persona che per voi è debole in un larto forse  vi sovrasta in un altro e questa la principale cosa che ha reso quella bestia che è l'uomo capace di sopravvivere.
> Mi sono decisamente stufato di semplificazioni che vengono framezzate da accuse di generalizzazione da chi generalizza nella vita senza rendersi conto, nessuno è il metro della forza per gli altri. Chi riesce in un qualcosa può essere che ha dalla sua qualità che lo hanno reso capace di farlo, quindi non sempllifichiamo in "se si è adulti e responsabili si riesce farlo" da parte di chi non sa cosa significhi responsabilità neppure da lontano.


Da cui si deduce...che...per quanto cerchiamo di spiegartelo...tu sei consapevole che al mondo...tu sei l'essere umano che ha maggiormente sofferto. E da questo assioma non ti schiodi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Cazzate!
> 
> Primo: ovvio che non ero forte visto che ho fatto una vita di merda per tutti quegli anni e se fossi stata forte non lo avrei certo permesso. Però a un certo punto mi sono stufata di fare una vita di merda e le forze sono riuscita a trovarle da qualche parte. Non è stata una passeggiata, ma ce l'ho fatta. Con ciò non ho mai detto di essere una persona forte in senso assoluto, ma quando si è trattato di sprofondare più in fondo di quanto non mi sarei immaginata... beh, ho deciso che forse era il caso di volermi un briciolo di bene, e così ho tirato fuori un po' di palle e determinazione. Ma ripeto: ho passato mesi di inferno (e parlo dei mesi che ci sono voluti per uscirne, non del periodo di merda passato con lui)
> 
> ...


Forse daniele non ha ancora toccato il fondo...non ha ancora raschiato il fondo del barile...capisci?
Gli darei una di quelle bastonate sul groppone che non sai...
Quenty...RESISTENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Ma siete davvero convinti delle cazzate del raschiare il fondo del barile e cazzate così varie da scriverle?  Ma potete dare per prossibile che una persona finisca in un vortice di situazioni e non può tirarsene fuori per motivi che noi non possiamo capire, che proprio non ne ha le forze. Adesso capisco perchè voi italiani siete considerati il peggio in europa...e non è per Berlusconi, fidatevi, siete egoisti, degni del periodo delle signorie anche in termini personali, siete solo capaci a pensare in piccolo, da piccoli quali siete, personcine incapaci. Si, avete le vostre vittorie del cavolo, grandioso!!! Ma valgono niente rispetto a quello che dovrebbe tendere l'essere umano per considerarsi tale.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma più che altro mi sembra assurdo dare tutte le colpe al tipo a augurargli la morte


Il tizio si scava dai coglioni nonostante lei gli avesse detto di no? Perchè sa di avere ascendente su di essa cosa che non centra con l'essere adulti, l'essere bambini, l'essere impontenti o frigide.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei una persona molto cinica...


No, io prima volevo la distruzione di tutto senza alcuna salvezza, tanto da tentare di suicidarmi per non fare niente di sbagliato. Io sono solo il risultato di chi si prende gli spazi per se stesso...più e più volte ripetuti in 20 anni, io sono solo quello che succede dopo troppe volte che le persone si dimostrano degli animali.


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma siete davvero convinti delle cazzate del raschiare il fondo del barile e cazzate così varie da scriverle?  Ma potete dare per prossibile che una persona finisca in un vortice di situazioni e non può tirarsene fuori per motivi che noi non possiamo capire, che proprio non ne ha le forze. Adesso capisco perchè *voi italiani* siete considerati il peggio in europa...e non è per Berlusconi, fidatevi, siete egoisti, degni del periodo delle signorie anche in termini personali, siete solo capaci a pensare in piccolo, da piccoli quali siete, personcine incapaci. Si, avete le vostre vittorie del cavolo, grandioso!!! Ma valgono niente rispetto a quello che dovrebbe tendere l'essere umano per considerarsi tale.


Daniele a quale nazionalita' appartieni?  ... da dove vieni?


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele a quale nazionalita' appartieni?  ... da dove vieni?


Io ho possibilità di scelta, voi no!


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io ho possibilità di scelta*, voi no!


Mi spieghi meglio questa cosa, sempre se vuoi  .


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio questa cosa, sempre se vuoi  .


Io non sono solo italiano, sono bilingue con doppia cittandinanza. Anziu allo stato attuale ho più interessi altrove in termini di proprietà.


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non sono solo italiano, sono bilingue con *doppia cittandinanza*. Anziu allo stato attuale ho più interessi altrove in termini di proprietà.



Anche io ho doppia cittadinanza (per vari motivi), ma di nascita sono/resto sempre italiana ... non capisco come fai a rinnegare le tue/nostre origini ... io anche quando vivo altrove resto italiana, pur rispettando la costituzione del paese che mi ospita. 

MAH!

:singleeye:​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tizio si scava dai coglioni nonostante lei gli avesse detto di no? Perchè sa di avere ascendente su di essa cosa che non centra con l'essere adulti, l'essere bambini, l'essere impontenti o frigide.



Oh ma guarda che lei non è una mentecatta eh!

Una cosa è avere ascendente, un'altra è circuire!

Che cazzo c'entra l'essere impotenti e frigide???


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oh ma guarda che lei non è una mentecatta eh!
> 
> Una cosa è avere ascendente, un'altra è circuire!
> 
> Che cazzo c'entra l'essere impotenti e frigide???


Che semplicemente non centra un cavolo come il tuo discorso. Sai che gli adulti si possono circiure come i bambini...anzi meglio perchè sono più rigidi e stupidi?


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche io ho doppia cittadinanza (per vari motivi), ma di nascita sono/resto sempre italiana ... non capisco come fai a rinnegare le tue/nostre origini ... io anche quando vivo altrove resto italiana, pur rispettando la costituzione del paese che mi ospita.
> 
> MAH!
> 
> :singleeye:​


Io sono nato a Ferrara na è solo un caso fortunito, pochi giorni e sarei nato altrove, ho avuto il più del tempo più parenti in altro paese, io ho vissuto e ho studiato qui, ma non mi reputo italiano, in quanto mi dispiace gli italiani parlano bene ma razzolano malissimi essendo degli xenofobi razzisti, sia di destra che di sinistra e la cosa peggiore che non se ne redono conto delle madornali cazzate che riescono a sparare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che semplicemente non centra un cavolo come il tuo discorso. Sai che gli adulti si possono circiure come i bambini...anzi meglio perchè sono più rigidi e stupidi?


sì, ma è difficile circuire una persona per 5 anni e passa....

e poi Elisa non mi sembra proprio una stupida incapace di intendere e volere


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono nato a Ferrara na è solo un caso fortunito, pochi giorni e sarei nato altrove, ho avuto il più del tempo più parenti in altro paese, io ho vissuto e ho studiato qui, ma non mi reputo italiano, in quanto mi dispiace gli italiani parlano bene ma razzolano malissimi essendo degli xenofobi razzisti, sia di destra che di sinistra e la cosa peggiore che non se ne redono conto delle madornali cazzate che riescono a sparare.


Oh ma stasera che hai???

Mi sembri più incazzoso del solito

T'è successo qualcosa?


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono nato a Ferrara na è solo un caso fortunito, pochi giorni e sarei nato altrove, ho avuto il più del tempo più parenti in altro paese, io ho vissuto e ho studiato qui, ma non mi reputo italiano, in quanto mi dispiace gli italiani parlano bene ma razzolano malissimi essendo degli *xenofobi *razzisti, sia di destra che di sinistra e la cosa peggiore che non se ne redono conto delle madornali cazzate che riescono a sparare.


Queste merde vivono ovunque nel mondo, non solo in Italia, ed io un po l'ho girato e vissuto ... stesa cosa vale anche per le cazzate  .


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Queste merde vivono ovunque nel mondo, non solo in Italia, ed io un po l'ho girato e vissuto ... stesa cosa vale anche per le cazzate  .


E' vero, ma le proporzioni vedono la maggior parte degli Italiani che si vedono come dei in terra mentre sono delle simpatiche merdacce che meriterebbero solo di essere ben calpestate, ma sono così piccini picccini che fanno quasi tenerezza nella loro illusione di essere un grande popolo...ma grande di chè? Divisi sono e divisi rimangono, le signorie esistono tutt'ora ed anzi, ogniuno non riesce a guardare oltre il suo misero giardino guardando al futuro.
Quintina, io non sono incazzoso, sono semplicemente un osservatore della merda che non ce la fa più a stare zitto, vengono date per assodate delle "verità" che tali non sono, perchè si riesce circuire una persona fino alla sua morte, si riesce con maestria ingannare una persona non solo per 5 anni, ma per decenni e visto che è possibile perchè non credere che a volte non è la forza che manca ma davvero si è sotto il potere quasi ipnotico di chi è davvero capace?


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' vero, ma le proporzioni vedono la maggior parte degli Italiani *(italiani )* che si vedono come dei in terra mentre sono delle simpatiche merdacce che meriterebbero solo di essere ben calpestate, ma sono così piccini picccini che fanno quasi tenerezza nella loro illusione di essere un grande popolo...ma grande di chè? Divisi sono e divisi rimangono, le signorie esistono tutt'ora *(intendi le cricche )* ed anzi, ogniuno non riesce a guardare oltre il suo misero giardino guardando al futuro.


... un giorno si sveglieranno, dovranno per "forza" svegliarsi e, non e' lontano quel giorno :mrgreen: .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' vero, ma le proporzioni vedono la maggior parte degli Italiani che si vedono come dei in terra mentre sono delle simpatiche merdacce che meriterebbero solo di essere ben calpestate, ma sono così piccini picccini che fanno quasi tenerezza nella loro illusione di essere un grande popolo...ma grande di chè? Divisi sono e divisi rimangono, le signorie esistono tutt'ora ed anzi, ogniuno non riesce a guardare oltre il suo misero giardino guardando al futuro.
> Quintina, io non sono incazzoso, sono semplicemente un osservatore della merda che non ce la fa più a stare zitto, vengono date per assodate delle "verità" che tali non sono, perchè si riesce circuire una persona fino alla sua morte, si riesce con maestria ingannare una persona non solo per 5 anni, ma per decenni e visto che è possibile perchè non credere che a volte non è la forza che manca ma davvero si è sotto il potere quasi ipnotico di chi è davvero capace?



Lo ripeto: perché Elisa non è una persona stupida! Evidentemente è quello che vuole! Evidentemente vuole lui a qualunque costo, in qualunque maniera, anche se si tratta di avere degli "avanzi"... E inoltre c'è una cosa che tu non conosci e non puoi conoscere, e cioè la forza che ti dà l'essere madre. Lei evidentemente non sta poi così tanto male in questa situazione, evidentemente le fa anche del bene, le dona dei momenti che la fanno stare bene, le dà qualcosa che le manca... perché se davvero stesse malissimo, allora se ne tirerebbe fuori, perché per stare bene con i tuoi bambini devi stare bene prima di tutto come persona. Non puoi pensare che lui sia un orco e lei una povera pecorella... nemmeno lei ha mai detto una cosa così


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lo ripeto: perché Elisa* non è una persona stupida! *Evidentemente è quello che vuole! Evidentemente vuole lui a qualunque costo, in qualunque maniera, anche se si tratta di avere degli "avanzi"... E inoltre c'è una cosa che tu non conosci e non puoi conoscere, e cioè la forza che ti dà l'essere madre. Lei evidentemente non sta poi così tanto male in questa situazione, evidentemente le fa anche del bene, le dona dei momenti che la fanno stare bene, le dà qualcosa che le manca... perché se davvero stesse malissimo, allora se ne tirerebbe fuori, perché per stare bene con i tuoi bambini devi stare bene prima di tutto come persona. Non puoi pensare che lui sia un orco e lei una povera pecorella... nemmeno lei ha mai detto una cosa così


Quinti', una persona che va a sbattere sempre contro un muro di gomma come la definisci? 

Ostinata e basta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quinti', una persona che va a sbattere sempre contro un muro di gomma come la definisci?
> 
> Ostinata e basta?


ma non stupida nel senso di incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quinti', una persona che va a sbattere sempre contro un muro di gomma come la definisci?
> 
> Ostinata e basta?


Io la chiamo giusto giusto stupida. Quitnina, Elisa stava male in quella condizione, per  me non ci è ricascata, am se lo fosse dimostrerebbe un dubbio che alcune persone hanno!
Quintina ci sono più stupidi che persone intelligenti, considera che dicono che il 50% delle persone ha tradito...e siccome chi tradisce è più stupido dim media di chi non tradisce (non dei traditi) dobbiamo considerare almeno un minimo del 50% degli italiani stupidi...se poi aggiungiamo anche gli altri per me arriviamo a molto ma molto di più.


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non stupida nel senso di incapace di intendere e di volere


... ed intendere e volere l'Impossibile non e' stupidita'?


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non stupida nel senso di incapace di intendere e di volere


E chi te lo dice? Un drogato è capace di intendere o di volere quando gli prende la scimmia? No!, pensa che un metodo usato era  quello di legare tale persona (l'eroina è una cosa stupenda...finchè non smetti). Una persona ha momenti di non lucidità ed in quel momento è incapace di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed intendere e volere l'Impossibile non e' stupidita'?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io la chiamo giusto giusto stupida. Quitnina, Elisa stava male in quella condizione, per  me non ci è ricascata, am se lo fosse dimostrerebbe un dubbio che alcune persone hanno!
> Quintina ci sono più stupidi che persone intelligenti, considera che dicono che il 50% delle persone ha tradito...e siccome chi tradisce è più stupido dim media di chi non tradisce (non dei traditi) dobbiamo considerare almeno un minimo del 50% degli italiani stupidi...se poi aggiungiamo anche gli altri per me arriviamo a molto ma molto di più.


abbiamo un concetto di stupidità diverso


io ad esempio ho tradito ma non mi reputo affatto stupida

non reputo stupido nemmeno mio marito, che mi ha tradita mentre ero incinta

non reputo stupido nemmeno il mio ex marito, che oltre ad avermi tradita me ne ha fatte di molto peggio. Lo reputo solo un grandissimo stronzo, e c'è differenza


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed intendere e volere l'Impossibile non e' stupidita'?


per me è solo ingenua... ma non stupida


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice? Un drogato è capace di intendere o di volere quando gli prende la scimmia? No!, pensa che un metodo usato era  quello di legare tale persona (l'eroina è una cosa stupenda...finchè non smetti). Una persona ha momenti di non lucidità ed in quel momento è incapace di intendere e di volere.


ma guarda, io lo so bene che cos'è la scimmia di un tossico... e c'è differenza anche in questo caso


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> abbiamo un concetto di stupidità diverso
> 
> 
> io ad esempio ho tradito ma non mi reputo affatto stupida
> ...


Su questo siamo pienamente d'accordo :up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> per me è solo* ingenua*... ma non stupida



Diciamo "Illusa" e non ne parliamo piu'    .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diciamo "Illusa" e non ne parliamo piu'    .




okay, vada per illusa


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Quintina, illusa è perfetto, ma ti illudi allo stesso modo di quello che fai.
Mi rendo conto che tu a volte non comprendi certi concetti e non li comprenderai mai...non mi importa poi, il tuo modo di pensare semplificato ti ha supportato in passato e ti supporta adesso. Io comprendo sfumature che molte persone neppure vedono tra un colore e l'altro, come per le donne il colpr panna è panna...e per un uomo e bianco!


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> okay, vada per illusa


Evvvai! :up: ... ma "Illudersi" con marito/moglie figli suoi e dell'amante  sul groppone, e' da persone Intelligenti? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel farsene due.


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel *farsene due*.



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: two is better then one  :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel farsene due.


e poi sono io quella che ha la visione semplicistica delle cose? 
tu riduci sempre il tutto a farsi delle scopate... e credi che uno stia 5 anni e mezzo con una solo per farsi un po' di scopate? che quando lei scappa la ricerca solo per farsi delle scopate? che si sorbisce tutte le menate che gli fa Elisa solo per farsi delle scopate?
io non credo
ma forse sono un'illusa anch'io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, illusa è perfetto, ma ti illudi allo stesso modo di quello che fai.
> Mi rendo conto che tu a volte non comprendi certi concetti e non li comprenderai mai...non mi importa poi, il tuo modo di pensare semplificato ti ha supportato in passato e ti supporta adesso. Io comprendo sfumature che molte persone neppure vedono tra un colore e l'altro, come per le donne il colpr panna è panna...e per un uomo e bianco!


o sommo Daniele!
Illuminami!
Visto che tu vedi cose che io non vedo..............
che cosa vedi???
Un orco e una pecorella? E' questo che vedi?
Per me sei fuori strada
Non vuoi vedere le responsabilità di Elisa
Troppo facile dare sempre la colpa solo all'altro
Non è mai colpa solo di una persona


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> o sommo Daniele!
> Illuminami!
> Visto che tu vedi cose che io non vedo..............
> che cosa vedi???
> ...


 
Daniele ha visto cose che noi esseri umani....


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e poi sono io quella che ha la visione semplicistica delle cose?
> tu riduci sempre il tutto a farsi delle scopate... e credi che uno stia 5 anni e mezzo con una solo per farsi un po' di scopate? che quando lei scappa la ricerca solo per farsi delle scopate? che si sorbisce tutte le menate che gli fa Elisa solo per farsi delle scopate?
> io non credo
> ma *forse sono un'illusa anch'io*


NO, tu non sei un'illusa, tu vivi questo disagio e, ci stai male da quel che leggo nel raccontarti (mia umile opinione).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Evvvai! :up: ... ma "Illudersi" con marito/moglie figli suoi e dell'amante  sul groppone, e' da persone Intelligenti? :mrgreen: :rotfl:



Per me non rende necessariamente una persona incapace di intendere e di volere e non responsabile delle sue azioni


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> o sommo Daniele!
> Illuminami!
> Visto che tu vedi cose che io non vedo..............
> che cosa vedi???
> ...


Daniele ha visto cose che noi esseri umani...


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Oh, si vede che con pippe mentali voi donne siete il meglio davvero. 
Si un uomo pedura con una per 5 anni perchè...perchè è troppo vile per fare il figo con altre, perchè sa che quella non dirà nulla alla moglie, perchè quella è in suo potere e perchè in fin dei conti lei ci starà quando gli pare e piace, con un minimo costo che sono delle lamentele che un uomo può sopportare non ascoltando assolutamente. 
Se  fosse stato vero amore lui non si sarebbe comportato così, avrebbe fatto 10000 cose diverse e non sarebbe finito solo a volere lei come amante, che è quanto di più svilente per una persona che crede di amare. 
Una donna che crede di amare un uomo farebbe carte false per lui...anche tradire senza dubbio il proprio ormai ex compagno pur di permanere in quello stato che non le fa bene...ma non le fa neppure male come la mancanza nel breve termine. La dipendenza psicologica è la forma di maggiore dipendenza che neppure la peggiore droga potrà eguagliare.

Comunque gli uomini stanno il più delle volte con una donna che non amano semplicemente perchè essa ha la gnocca e tanto gli basta.


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, si vede che con pippe mentali voi donne siete il meglio davvero.
> Si un uomo pedura con una per 5 anni perchè...perchè è troppo vile per fare il figo con altre, perchè sa che quella non dirà nulla alla moglie, perchè quella è in suo potere e perchè in fin dei conti lei ci starà quando gli pare e piace, con un minimo costo che sono delle lamentele che un uomo può sopportare non ascoltando assolutamente.
> Se  fosse stato vero amore lui non si sarebbe comportato così, avrebbe fatto 10000 cose diverse e non sarebbe finito solo a volere lei come amante, che è quanto di più svilente per una persona che crede di amare.
> Una donna che crede di amare un uomo farebbe carte false per lui...anche tradire senza dubbio il proprio ormai ex compagno pur di permanere in quello stato che non le fa bene...ma non le fa neppure male come la mancanza nel breve termine. La dipendenza psicologica è la forma di maggiore dipendenza che neppure la peggiore droga potrà eguagliare.
> ...


Molte volte Danie' sei avvilente :uhoh: .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, si vede che con pippe mentali voi donne siete il meglio davvero.
> Si un uomo pedura con una per 5 anni perchè...perchè è troppo vile per fare il figo con altre, perchè sa che quella non dirà nulla alla moglie, perchè quella è in suo potere e perchè in fin dei conti lei ci starà quando gli pare e piace, con un minimo costo che sono delle lamentele che un uomo può sopportare non ascoltando assolutamente.
> Se  fosse stato vero amore lui non si sarebbe comportato così, avrebbe fatto 10000 cose diverse e non sarebbe finito solo a volere lei come amante, che è quanto di più svilente per una persona che crede di amare.
> Una donna che crede di amare un uomo farebbe carte false per lui...anche tradire senza dubbio il proprio ormai ex compagno pur di permanere in quello stato che non le fa bene...ma non le fa neppure male come la mancanza nel breve termine. La dipendenza psicologica è la forma di maggiore dipendenza che neppure la peggiore droga potrà eguagliare.
> ...



Okay, lascio commentare ai maschietti del forum... sperando che ti smentiscano. Io non ci credo comunque


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay, lascio commentare ai maschietti del forum... sperando che ti smentiscano. Io non ci credo comunque


I fighi vorranno smentirmi, quelli realisti che parlano con altri uomini sanno che molto spesso la donnai viene chiamata dagli amici semplicemente con l'appellativo di figa e basta. Solo persone più colte non la definiscono così, ma non hanno bisogno di tradire e scoparsene due o tre per sentirsi gran fighi (che poi in verità cambia solo l'oragno sessuale e si trasformano in cazzoni)
Quintina, nessun uomo parlerà con una donna in questo modo, mai un uomo ti dirà queste cose, ma il più delle voltge è così anche solo ascoltando in giro (ed io ho l'udito fino)


----------



## Sabina (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, ma è difficile circuire una persona per 5 anni e passa....
> 
> e poi Elisa non mi sembra proprio una stupida incapace di intendere e volere


Giusto... e' la sua vita. Chi siamo noi per giudicare una storia di cui conosciamo solo pochi elementi. Lei scrive qui per trovare sostegno nei suoi momenti di difficoltà ed e' giusto che lo riceva qualsiasi sia la sua scelta. Non che lo riceva solo se fa la scelta che noi condividiamo.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molte volte Danie' sei avvilente :uhoh: .


ù
Marì, semplicemente dico quello che sento e siccome il campione è bello alto e di strati sociali differenti (per quelli più alti la donna è un oggetto alla grande)!
Se le donne non mi credono mi spiace per loro, perchè in tal modo capisco perchè nonostante tutto siamo in una società maschilista...ed inzio a credere che ci rimarremo anche.


----------



## Sabina (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, io prima volevo la distruzione di tutto senza alcuna salvezza, tanto da tentare di suicidarmi per non fare niente di sbagliato. Io sono solo il risultato di chi si prende gli spazi per se stesso...più e più volte ripetuti in 20 anni, io sono solo quello che succede dopo troppe volte che le persone si dimostrano degli animali.


Ci sono persone che hanno passato cose ben peggiori ma non la pensano come te.
Dipende dalla fragilità individuale come si affrontano le difficoltà della vita che tutti prima o poi incontriamo.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Giusto... e' la sua vita. Chi siamo noi per giudicare una storia di cui conosciamo solo pochi elementi. Lei scrive qui per trovare sostegno nei suoi momenti di difficoltà ed e' giusto che lo riceva qualsiasi sia la sua scelta. Non che lo riceva solo se fa la scelta che noi condividiamo.


Sabina, ma sai che elisa quando tornò indietro da lui divenne per alcuni comrpeso me un oggetto da disprezzare? ma ti rendi conto 5 anni di balle ad un uomo che questo non si merita? Non centra quello che prova lei, quello che prova un traditore è secondario, anzi marginale al danno che crea.


----------



## Sabina (22 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lo ripeto: perché Elisa non è una persona stupida! Evidentemente è quello che vuole! Evidentemente vuole lui a qualunque costo, in qualunque maniera, anche se si tratta di avere degli "avanzi"... E inoltre c'è una cosa che tu non conosci e non puoi conoscere, e cioè la forza che ti dà l'essere madre. Lei evidentemente non sta poi così tanto male in questa situazione, evidentemente le fa anche del bene, le dona dei momenti che la fanno stare bene, le dà qualcosa che le manca... perché se davvero stesse malissimo, allora se ne tirerebbe fuori, perché per stare bene con i tuoi bambini devi stare bene prima di tutto come persona. Non puoi pensare che lui sia un orco e lei una povera pecorella... nemmeno lei ha mai detto una cosa così


:up:


----------



## Sabina (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io la chiamo giusto giusto stupida. Quitnina, Elisa stava male in quella condizione, per  me non ci è ricascata, am se lo fosse dimostrerebbe un dubbio che alcune persone hanno!
> Quintina ci sono più stupidi che persone intelligenti, considera che dicono che il 50% delle persone ha tradito...e siccome chi tradisce è più stupido dim media di chi non tradisce (non dei traditi) dobbiamo considerare almeno un minimo del 50% degli italiani stupidi...se poi aggiungiamo anche gli altri per me arriviamo a molto ma molto di più.


Ancora con queste cazzate...


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno passato cose ben peggiori ma non la pensano come te.
> Dipende dalla fragilità individuale come si affrontano le difficoltà della vita che tutti prima o poi incontriamo.


Uhmmm, cavoli, sono morti e rescuscitati? L'unico che conosco che ha perso entrambi i genitori in maniera violenta è un poco problematico ora...pensa anche il padre della mia ex ammise che probabilmente di persone come me in Italia sono in 6 al massimo nella medesima condizione di vita di merda passata.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ancora con queste cazzate...


Sabina, cazzate de chè? solo perchè è stato provato che i traditori sono più stupidi ti dfa male visto che tu sei tale? Ti rendi conto che quello che spari in quest forum è simpatico, è da prendere con il sorriso ma è per lo più di un a banalità sconcertante? Sembra quasi che utilizzi slogan uno dietro all'altro cucendoli perfettamente, non si vede un minimo di pensiero creativo se non un mix di sentito e risentito.


----------



## aristocat (22 Gennaio 2011)

Dirò una cosa impopolare ma vera dal mio punto di vista

Vivere da adulteri, con marito/figli... e frequentando l'"altro" con moglie/figli è aggrapparsi alla speranza che un barlume di amore esiste ancora da qualche parte, pur sapendo che non è più attorno al proprio marito...

E' cominciare a ridarsi una chance in età ancora giovane, dopo aver capito di aver sbagliato la persona con cui si è andati all'altare.

Detto questo, la scelta di Elisa può essere discutibile, perchè altri avrebbero già chiesto la separazione, al posto suo. 
Ma lei no. 
E perchè? Perchè

1. ha capito che l'amante non farebbe mai lo stesso passo
2. l'alchimia (sessuale, intellettuale ecc. lo sa solo lei) con il suo amante è qualcosa di unico, non più replicabile con nessun altro, marito compreso
3. ha capito che l'amante continuerebbe questo rapporto speciale per lei, solo a condizione che Elisa sia "alla pari" rispetto a lui (cioè "felicemente" sposata e con figli). Se tornasse single, addio amante
4. Ecco perchè lei non ha cambiato una virgola di questa situazione. In futuro chissà, ma fino a un mese fa era così.

E' la situazione ottimale per Elisa? No, l'ideale per lei sarebbe che l'amante le dicesse: Lascio la moglie, che facciamo vieni a vivere con me? Voltiamo pagina insieme?
Quello sarebbe la perfezione secondo Elisa. Ma non si può avere tutto, e in questo senso Elisa è consapevole e non più illusa che le cose possano andare diversamente.

Allora vista la situazione, la scelta cade sull'equlibrio più vicino a quello desiderato da Elisa. 

Insomma qui non parlerei di illusioni o sogni... ma di desideri consapevoli che si soddisfano perchè è il "personal best" a cui possiamo aspirare


----------



## Sabina (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel farsene due.


Donna sposata che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato = vuole un uomo impegnato che non le romperà le palle come il marito per poterselo sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi una vera donna nel farsene due.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Ma non esiste il personal best aristocat, solo quello a cui noi vogliamo credere come il meglio, quando lo crediamo siamo semplicemente senza motivazioni, fermi ed immobili.


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Donna sposata che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato = vuole un uomo impegnato che non le romperà le palle come il marito per poterselo sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi una vera donna nel farsene due.


La sessualità femminile non corrisponde a quella maschile che è alquanto basilare e fondata sulla quantità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, cavoli, sono morti e rescuscitati? L'unico che conosco che ha perso entrambi i genitori in maniera violenta è un poco problematico ora...pensa anche il padre della mia ex ammise che probabilmente di persone come me in Italia sono in 6 al massimo nella medesima condizione di vita di merda passata.


Ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi? 6 al massimo? E cosa dici di tutti quelli che hanno perso i figli o la famiglia intera???


----------



## aristocat (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non esiste il personal best aristocat, solo quello a cui noi vogliamo credere come il meglio, *quando lo crediamo siamo semplicemente senza motivazioni, fermi ed immobili*.


Ma sono d'accordo con te, solo volevo dire che Elisa non è pronta a quello che dici... non sarà in una fase della vita in cui dominano i valori alti e nobili :blank:
è un po' come dire che è meglio tuffarsi da un trampolino della piscina facendo un triplo salto carpiato invece che con un tuffo scomposto e sgraziato da dilettante... lo sappiamo! 
Però bisogna avere la stoffa per fare il triplo carpiato, bisogna aver fatto un duro lavoro di allenamento, insomma non si diventa campioni dall'oggi al domani.
E il personal best di Elisa, in questo momento, non potrà essere il triplo salto carpiato... perchè lei ha troppa paura di tuffarsi e quindi è già tanto se riesce anche solo a salire sul trampolino e fare qualche primo tentativo di tuffo...
solo il tempo dirà che cosa sarà riuscita a fare dopo tanto tentare...:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma siete davvero convinti delle cazzate del raschiare il fondo del barile e cazzate così varie da scriverle?  Ma potete dare per prossibile che una persona finisca in un vortice di situazioni e non può tirarsene fuori per motivi che noi non possiamo capire, che proprio non ne ha le forze. Adesso capisco perchè voi italiani siete considerati il peggio in europa...e non è per Berlusconi, fidatevi, siete egoisti, degni del periodo delle signorie anche in termini personali, siete solo capaci a pensare in piccolo, da piccoli quali siete, personcine incapaci. Si, avete le vostre vittorie del cavolo, grandioso!!! Ma valgono niente rispetto a quello che dovrebbe tendere l'essere umano per considerarsi tale.


Ah i tempi dei principati e delle signorie...ah i bei tempi andati..
Era tutto un rigoglio...un fiorire...
Oh come era bello il rinascimento...
E lei Chiara Matraini...cantava i suoi versi...che io accompagnavo al liuto...
Orsù Conte...dal tuo  bel palazzo...sparaci addosso qualche candida lussuria!
Oh la mia piccola terra...sboronia!


----------



## aristocat (22 Gennaio 2011)

e come dissi tempo fa, quando a Elisa non starà più bene la situazione, cioè si sarà scocciata, capirà benissimo da sola cosa fare e come dovrà muoversi per liberarsene; senza ricette e incitamenti da parte di nessuno


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' vero, ma le proporzioni vedono la maggior parte degli Italiani che si vedono come dei in terra mentre sono delle simpatiche merdacce che meriterebbero solo di essere ben calpestate, ma sono così piccini picccini che fanno quasi tenerezza nella loro illusione di essere un grande popolo...ma grande di chè? Divisi sono e divisi rimangono, le signorie esistono tutt'ora ed anzi, ogniuno non riesce a guardare oltre il suo misero giardino guardando al futuro.
> Quintina, io non sono incazzoso, sono semplicemente un osservatore della merda che non ce la fa più a stare zitto, vengono date per assodate delle "verità" che tali non sono, perchè si riesce circuire una persona fino alla sua morte, si riesce con maestria ingannare una persona non solo per 5 anni, ma per decenni e visto che è possibile perchè non credere che a volte non è la forza che manca ma davvero si è sotto il potere quasi ipnotico di chi è davvero capace?


Senti I Savoia e Cavour...e quel fetente di Garibaldi, gran chiavatore, ci han fottuto eh?
Sboronia è un giardino fantastico...e atlantide tanto meglio...
Tu puoi solo fare il Ratto di Sabina...sempre che lei acconsenta eh? Infatti ti dimeni come cento bisce...perchè lei ti sta già ipnotizzando...
Candigung...a me gli occhi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel farsene due.


Solo due?
Ma si valà...
Guarda che per ottenere il titolo di maialmondo devi mostrare con prove certe e incanfutabili...che riesci a mantenere 8 relazioni stabili contemporanee con 8 donne diverse in contemporanea, per cinque anni senza venire mai beccato da nessuna.
Se ci riesci...alla fine le lasci tutte...e ricevi la grande cintura con lo strapon dorato...e hai finalmente il titolo di maialmondo.
Esso ti viene consegnato dalla troiandra che è eletta...in quel quinquennio...

Farsene due...roba da mocciosi...
E come sai un UOMO è una cosa seria XD.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La sessualità femminile non corrisponde a quella maschile che è alquanto basilare e fondata sulla quantità.


Dai Daniele parliamoci chiaro...
La sessualità femminile è un pozzo senza fondo...
Un labirinto..se ci caschi dentro ne esci pazzo...
Meglio non ne esci più...
Credi a me...
Che fui legato...e udii il canto della sirena di atlantide...
Ti tremano le budella eh? Te lo giuro...
Quella maschile è basata...sul...poti e puni no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non esiste il personal best aristocat, solo quello a cui noi vogliamo credere come il meglio, quando lo crediamo siamo semplicemente senza motivazioni, fermi ed immobili.


Stai a vedere i che adesso in Italia non si può più essere senza motivazioni, fermi e immobili....
....è già cominciato il regime?


----------



## Illuso (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diciamo "Illusa" e non ne parliamo piu'    .


 


:triste:


----------



## astonished (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, si vede che con pippe mentali voi donne siete il meglio davvero.
> Si un uomo pedura con una per 5 anni perchè...perchè è troppo vile per fare il figo con altre, perchè sa che quella non dirà nulla alla moglie, perchè quella è in suo potere e perchè in fin dei conti lei ci starà quando gli pare e piace, con un minimo costo che sono delle lamentele che un uomo può sopportare non ascoltando assolutamente.
> Se  fosse stato vero amore lui non si sarebbe comportato così, avrebbe fatto 10000 cose diverse e non sarebbe finito solo a volere lei come amante, che è quanto di più svilente per una persona che crede di amare.
> Una donna che crede di amare un uomo farebbe carte false per lui...anche tradire senza dubbio il proprio ormai ex compagno pur di permanere in quello stato che non le fa bene...ma non le fa neppure male come la mancanza nel breve termine. La dipendenza psicologica è la forma di maggiore dipendenza che neppure la peggiore droga potrà eguagliare.
> ...





quintina ha detto:


> Okay, lascio commentare ai maschietti del forum... sperando che ti smentiscano. Io non ci credo comunque


Ciao Daniele,
tu lo sai che quanto hai scritto non corrisponde al vero, almeno per la stragrande maggioranza dei casi non è così poi potrà esserci pure chi lo fa per il motivo detto da te ma questo penso possa dirsi anche per il versante femminile rivolto ad altri attributi (e non voleva essere solo una battuta): tutto dipende dalla superficialità delle persone. Come ti ho sempre fatto notare penso che tu sia ancora scottato da quanto ti è capitato, ed è anche comprensibile, per cui in questa tua affermazione vuoi far rientrare essenzialmente l'uomo per mezzo del quale sei stato tradito ma non tutti sono così. Se non l'ami una donna non puoi starci semplicemente perchè soddisfa i tuoi bisogni fisiologici, alla fine sarebbero la coscienza e l'umore a risentirne. 

Ti posso assicurare che non vale per tutti gli uomini quello che hai affermato anzi sono certo che vale l'opposto: devi avere fiducia nel genere umano, i migliori sono sempre in maggioranza rispetto ai peggiori solo che questi ultimi sono sempre più fragorosi dei primi.

Buona domenica.


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

Astonished, vale per la maggioranza superata degli uomini, oltre l'80% e lo dice apertamente! L'amore molti uomini non sanno manco dove stia di casa e te lo dico non perchè il tizio era così, ma perchè da quello che sento gli uomini in gran parte sono così.
Se conosci bene delle persone ti parleranno di loro moglie in maniera non proprio lusinghiera dopo come potresti credere e questo tanto basta.
Io so che esistono uomini che non sono così, ma purtroppo so che la maggioranza degli uomini sta con una donna (intercambiabile quindi) solo per quello, (mica ci fanno un affare, anzi).
Avere fiducia in quella bestia che è l'essere umano? Sia mai, era l'ultima possibilità per me di poter credere che l'essere umano avesse una qualsiasi idea di anima, adesso so che è un animale oltretutto pericoloso...e va trattato come tale. Ci sono esseri umani che hanno un anima, vanno preservati e ci sono esseri umano senza di essa, quelli andrebbero scartati.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel farsene due.


Ma quando la finisci con ste cazzate......sempre le stesse frasi. Che palle!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished, vale per la maggioranza superata degli uomini, oltre l'80% e lo dice apertamente! L'amore molti uomini non sanno manco dove stia di casa e te lo dico non perchè il tizio era così, ma perchè da quello che sento gli uomini in gran parte sono così.
> Se conosci bene delle persone ti parleranno di loro moglie in maniera non proprio lusinghiera dopo come potresti credere e questo tanto basta.
> Io so che esistono uomini che non sono così, ma purtroppo so che la maggioranza degli uomini sta con una donna (intercambiabile quindi) solo per quello, (mica ci fanno un affare, anzi).
> Avere fiducia in quella bestia che è l'essere umano? Sia mai, era l'ultima possibilità per me di poter credere che l'essere umano avesse una qualsiasi idea di anima, adesso so che è un animale oltretutto pericoloso...e va trattato come tale. Ci sono esseri umani che hanno un anima, vanno preservati e ci sono esseri umano senza di essa, quelli andrebbero scartati.


Io non so che uomini frequenti e sinceramente più ti leggo più mi ritengo fortunata ad averne incontrati pochi direi pochissimi, e subito evitati....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2011)

Per quanto riguarda Elisa, non so perchè sia sparita. Mi auguro sia in vacanza ma, se così non fosse, mi auguro che sia serena.
Spero per lei che abbia raggiunto un equilibrio e che se è tornata da lui riesca a vivere questa storia nel modo più sereno possibile, senza illusioni, senza menzogne e traendo il meglio per lei.
Inoltre, se ancora legge mi auguro non si faccia remore a continuare a scirvere qui per paura di eventuali critiche.


----------



## passante (23 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Cazzate!
> 
> Primo: ovvio che non ero forte visto che ho fatto una vita di merda per tutti quegli anni e se fossi stata forte non lo avrei certo permesso. Però a un certo punto mi sono stufata di fare una vita di merda e le forze sono riuscita a trovarle da qualche parte. Non è stata una passeggiata, ma ce l'ho fatta. Con ciò non ho mai detto di essere una persona forte in senso assoluto, ma quando si è trattato di sprofondare più in fondo di quanto non mi sarei immaginata...
> 
> Con tutto ciò: non mi sento di dire che la colpa di quella situazione fosse solo ed esclusivamente del mio ex, perché ovviamente ho anch'io le mie colpe, per averlo permesso. Ero adulta e capace di intendere e di volere e nessuna mi ha costretta a fare niente.


nemmeno io credo nella forza/debolezza in senso assoluto (a parte che è una dicotomia che non mi piace). penso di più che in certi momenti della nostra vita ci sono cose che sappiamo/non sappiamo vedere o sontire, azioni che riusciamo o non riusciamo a compiere. ma poi per fortuna si cambia sempre, si cresce (si cresce sempre, secondo me, anche quando si invecchia). se non fosse così le storie come quella di Q. non ci sarebbero. quindi è vero che siamo liberi in senso assoluto, ma in certi periodi, secondo me, siamo più o meno liberi da tanti tantissimi condizionamenti esterni e anche interni. mi sa che vedere la propria parte di responsabilità, però, come racconta Q. è una condizione indispensabile per prendere in mano la nostra vita e fare dei cambiamenti.
però io mi trovo in qualcosa che dice anche daniele: cioè mi pare che ci sia uno dei due a cui (parlo in generale, non nel merito della storia di elisa) spetta PIU' responabilità, in quel particolare periodo, magari, o per determinate circostanza. 
poi non so, eh. io tendo a vedere sempre tutto molto sfumato, non vedo con chiarezza il bianco e il nero, il torto e la ragione in queste storie di coppia. e questo può essere utile, ma è contemporaneamente anche un limite.


----------



## passante (23 Gennaio 2011)

va bè, non sono mica riuscito a dire quello che volevo. volevo dire che in una coppia ognuno è responsabile di se stesso, ma è pur vero che ognuno è responsabile di quello che fa all'altro, e ci sono resonsabilità più o meno grosse e anche più o meno gravi. come nella storia che ha raccntato Q. il suo ex marito (secondo me) ha la gravissima responsabilità di quello che le ha fatto, ma fino a che lei non si è sentita responsabile (e quindi proprietaria) di sè forse non è riuscita a dare un taglio e ricominciare.


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda Elisa, non so perchè sia sparita. Mi auguro sia in vacanza ma, se così non fosse, mi auguro che sia serena.
> Spero per lei che abbia raggiunto un equilibrio e che se è tornata da lui riesca a vivere questa storia nel modo più sereno possibile, senza illusioni, senza menzogne e traendo il meglio per lei.
> Inoltre, se ancora legge mi auguro non si faccia remore a continuare a scirvere qui per paura di eventuali critiche.


Eventuali critiche Qui ci sono un paio di persone oltre a metterebbero in croce, anzi direi peggio di me e so quello che dico! 
Una storia con amante è sempre rimpugnante e farfalla, solitamente scrivi cose non malvage, ma guarda sopra cosa hai scritto, quelo che hai scritto è una cosa che fa sinceramente ribrezzo.
Una spece  di augurio di una persona di stare bene parassitando sul ben edi un'altra, non si può vedere!
Ecco, sono queste cose che in questo forum che fanno venire una rabbia immensa, l'incapacità di comprendere quando si scrivono delle merdate incredibili anche se scritte in maniera cortese, farfalla, rileggiti bene.


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so che uomini frequenti e sinceramente più ti leggo più mi ritengo fortunata ad averne incontrati pochi direi pochissimi, e subito evitati....


Ne sei certa? Tu sei donna e a te nessun uomo parlerà mai come con me che uomo sono :mrgreen:, quindi semplicemente non lo sai.


----------



## astonished (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished, *1)vale per la maggioranza superata degli uomini, oltre l'80% e lo dice apertamente!* L'amore molti uomini non sanno manco dove stia di casa e te lo dico non perchè il tizio era così, ma perchè da quello che sento gli uomini in gran parte sono così.
> Se conosci bene delle persone ti parleranno di loro moglie in maniera non proprio lusinghiera dopo come potresti credere e questo tanto basta.
> Io so che esistono uomini che non sono così, ma purtroppo so che la maggioranza degli uomini sta con una donna (intercambiabile quindi) solo per quello, (mica ci fanno un affare, anzi).
> Avere fiducia in quella bestia che è l'essere umano? Sia mai, era l'ultima possibilità per me di poter credere che l'essere umano avesse una qualsiasi idea di anima, adesso so che è un animale oltretutto pericoloso...e va trattato come tale. Ci sono esseri umani che hanno un anima, vanno preservati e ci sono esseri umano senza di essa, quelli andrebbero scartati.





Daniele ha detto:


> Ne sei certa? *2)Tu sei donna e a te nessun uomo parlerà mai come con me che uomo sono* :mrgreen:, quindi semplicemente non lo sai.


1) Daniele ma da quale fonte provengono queste percentuali, ma dai non sparare a caso, da quale campione statistico deriva questo 80%, dalla tua fantasia?

2) Il problema è proprio questo: gli uomini quando sono tra uomini hanno difficoltà a mostrare il loro lato sentimentale, per un  retaggio culturale del passato devono mostrare di essere "duri" e non teneri, devono mostrare il loro machismo ma soprattutto di non dipendere dalla donna e dunque nel branco degli altri uomini tendono a sparare cagate et simila, poi però se hai l'opportunità di parlare in maniera approfondita con uno di quelli a cui ti riferisci tu spesso vedi che il loro lato sentimentale è nascosto dietro le affermazioni cui probailmente ti riferisci ma c'è. Ovvio non vale per tutti, ci sono i superficiali, i rozzi d'animo etc. ma questo vale anche per le donne, non è una questione di sesso, ma questi in percentuale non penso siano quell'80% che tu hai probabilmente pescato dal sacchetto della tombola.


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

Astonished, parlando con queste persone viene fuori il lato sentimentale, che viene cancellato in 4 secondi se la gentil donna in questione gli ha rotto le palle un secondo ammettendo che tale rottura di palle viene solo bilanciata dalla gnocca. Tutti sentimentali quanto non gli si rompe le palle.
Io vedo più uomini stare con donne perchè...perchè così si deve fare, mentre la verità è che moltissimi potrebbero satarsene da soli e andare a mignotte e vivrebbero meglio. 
Molte azioni fatte dagli uomini sono fatte solo percjhè si deve fare certe cose a certe età, stop.
Astonisched tutto nasce dal fatto che la maggior parte degli uomini ucciderebbe per soldi senza nessuna remora, dal fatto che tutti gli uomini passerebbero sui diritti altrui pur di farsi i propri interessi al meglio, basta solo mettere l'uomo nell'occcasione di poter fare e dimostrerà prontamente che merda di animale è.


----------



## astonished (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished, parlando con queste persone viene fuori il lato sentimentale, che viene cancellato in 4 secondi se la gentil donna in questione gli ha rotto le palle un secondo ammettendo che tale rottura di palle viene solo bilanciata dalla gnocca. Tutti sentimentali quanto non gli si rompe le palle.
> Io vedo più uomini stare con donne perchè...perchè così si deve fare, mentre la verità è che moltissimi potrebbero satarsene da soli e andare a mignotte e vivrebbero meglio.
> Molte azioni fatte dagli uomini sono fatte solo percjhè si deve fare certe cose a certe età, stop.
> Astonisched tutto nasce dal fatto che *la maggior parte degli uomini ucciderebbe per soldi senza nessuna remora, dal fatto che tutti gli uomini passerebbero sui diritti altrui pur di farsi i propri interessi al meglio, basta solo mettere l'uomo nell'occcasione di poter fare e dimostrerà prontamente che merda di animale è*.


Spero per te che tu stia scherzando (anche se trattasi di scherzo di dubbio gusto) o stia semplicemente provocando, perchè se così non fosse, dovresti limitarti nell'affermare idiozie di simile portata e,a dirla tutta, trovo strano che non si siano presi provvedimenti in questo forum affinchè si ponga un limite all'indecenza di affermazioni di questa natura. Se tu hai dei problemi irrisolti dovresti contenerti e limitare la tua presenza quì: io non leggo granchè di quello che scrivi ma quelle poche volte che lo faccio mi cadono le braccia. Penso e spero che tu stia qui per puro spirito di provocazione ma ormai il gioco ti è scappato di mano e sei diventato ossessivo, oltrechè patologico.

Francamente non ti si può leggere.

E scusami, non voglio darti addosso ma risulti fastidioso e cupo.

:blank:


----------



## Sabina (23 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Francamente non ti si può leggere.
> 
> E scusami, non voglio darti addosso ma risulti fastidioso e cupo.
> 
> :blank:


Quoto :up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> 1) Daniele ma da quale fonte provengono queste percentuali, ma dai non sparare a caso, da quale campione statistico deriva questo 80%, dalla tua fantasia?
> 
> 2) Il problema è proprio questo: gli uomini quando sono tra uomini hanno difficoltà a mostrare il loro lato sentimentale, per un retaggio culturale del passato devono mostrare di essere "duri" e non teneri, devono mostrare il loro machismo ma soprattutto di non dipendere dalla donna e dunque nel branco degli altri uomini tendono a sparare cagate et simila, poi però se hai l'opportunità di parlare in maniera approfondita con uno di quelli a cui ti riferisci tu spesso vedi che il loro lato sentimentale è nascosto dietro le affermazioni cui probailmente ti riferisci ma c'è. Ovvio non vale per tutti, ci sono i superficiali, i rozzi d'animo etc. ma questo vale anche per le donne, non è una questione di sesso, ma questi in percentuale non penso siano quell'80% che tu hai probabilmente pescato dal sacchetto della tombola.


Troppo presto per ripigiarti:up::up:


----------



## passante (23 Gennaio 2011)

tante volte in questo forum si va sopra le righe, credo che sia naturale dato l'argomento di cui si parla e dato soprattutto che ognuno viene qui per ferite o problematihe personali e si identifica fortemente nelle parole degli altri. anzi io trovo, l'ho già detto, che siate molto bravi a "rientrare".

personalmente, siccome tendo a vedere le sfumature e non il bianco/nero, mi è sempre utile leggere le parole di chi, invece, dicotomizza di più. ma ci riesco solo perchè non ho motivo di soffrire troppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished, parlando con queste persone viene fuori il lato sentimentale, che viene cancellato in 4 secondi se la gentil donna in questione gli ha rotto le palle un secondo ammettendo che tale rottura di palle viene solo bilanciata dalla gnocca. Tutti sentimentali quanto non gli si rompe le palle.
> *Io vedo più uomini stare con donne perchè...perchè così si deve fare, mentre la verità è che moltissimi potrebbero satarsene da soli e andare a mignotte e vivrebbero meglio.*
> *Molte azioni fatte dagli uomini sono fatte solo percjhè si deve fare certe cose a certe età, stop*.
> *Astonisched tutto nasce dal fatto che la maggior parte degli uomini ucciderebbe per soldi senza nessuna remora, dal fatto che tutti gli uomini passerebbero sui diritti altrui pur di farsi i propri interessi al meglio, basta solo mettere l'uomo nell'occcasione di poter fare e dimostrerà prontamente che merda di animale è*.


*Stavolta devo darti in parte ragione, solo che retificherei: molti uomini,MA ANCHE MOLTE DONNE potrebbero stare da soli/e, andare con donne/uomini diversi senza impegnarsi e vivrebbero meglio. Per fortuna la tendenza a cercarsi un partner ufficiale solo "perchè così si deve fare" sta scemando velocemente *


*Spesso è vero anche questo, perchè ci atteniamo a ciò che ci è stato insegnato*

*Però le motivazioni di questi comportamenti non credo siano quelle che descrivi tu*


----------



## Papero (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uomo sposato che ha una relazione con una donna sposata = vuole una donna impegnata che non gli romperà le palle con la moglie per potersela sbattere come più gli aggrada e per sentirsi un vero uomo nel farsene due.


Per me non era assolutamente così. Io avrei voluto iniziare una relazione stabile con lei. Che poi, per fortuna, sia andata a finire diversamente è un altro discorso.


----------



## Kid (24 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Per me non era assolutamente così. Io avrei voluto iniziare una relazione stabile con lei. Che poi, per fortuna, sia andata a finire diversamente è un altro discorso.


Ok Papero, pure io stavo per partire con l'amante... anzi a dirla tutta, e questo è uno SGOOP degno delle bombe mercato di Biscardi, abbiamo anche passato attimi di panico perchè lei credeva di essere rimasta incinta. 

Però non stroncherei così a prescindere quanto detto da Daniele: un mio conoscente, traditore seriale, mi dice sempre che lui le preferisce sposate, così non gli rompono più di tanto le scatole! :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Aston, io ho vissuto le vicende che ti ho detto, so di gente che ha ucciso per salvarsi le chiappe, so di persone che per avere due soldi in più trovando l'occasione hanno gradito rubare soldi ad una vedova con figlio lasciandoli nella pupù, ho visto parenti più forti di persone più deboli diventare sempre più forti indebolendo i deboli e questa cosa che dico non l'ho vista in un tradimento da pompinari, ma in vicende molto più lunghe e brutte di quanto potrebbe essere un matrimonio di 50 anni finito per pompino della cameriera.
Ho solo scoperto che l'uomo nelle condizioni giuste è atroce, è un animale senza pietà, quando sa di non dover pagare per quello che farà è capace di torture oscene e questo lo si legge sempre.


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

*E bastaaaaaaa!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47N9gCxguNc


----------



## Papero (24 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok Papero, pure io stavo per partire con l'amante... anzi a dirla tutta, e questo è uno SGOOP degno delle bombe mercato di Biscardi, abbiamo anche passato attimi di panico perchè lei credeva di essere rimasta incinta.
> 
> Però non stroncherei così a prescindere quanto detto da Daniele: un mio conoscente, traditore seriale, mi dice sempre che lui le preferisce sposate, così non gli rompono più di tanto le scatole! :unhappy:


Infatti non volevo contraddire Daniele, era per dire che per alcuni (vedi me) non è stato così...

Ripensandoci sarebbe stato molto meglio aver vissuto quella storia con la leggerezza di chi va a scopare e come esce dalla stanza dimentica, ma io mi sono perso subito... 

Per quanto riguarda lo sgub... mamma mia, provo i brividi soltanto a pensarla una cosa del genere... meno male che ti è andata bene!


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Papero, Kid, voi sareste andati a vivere con le amanti probabilmente se fosse capitata la possibilità, ma cosa porta un uomo ad avere una relazione parallela per anni se non la soddisfazione del proprio ego piccolo come il proprio pene?
Voi due vi siete presi una sbandata terribile per le amanti, se no non avreste tradito, ma tolti i (scusatemi il termine) fessacchiotti che si innamorano della amante, cosa porta a non avere comunque un futuro on essa? La resposabilità verso la moglie? Dubito assai.
Io perduro nella idea che l'uomo è di natura cattivo, permane buono solo perchè gli fa comodo esserlo.


----------



## Kid (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papero, Kid, voi sareste andati a vivere con le amanti probabilmente se fosse capitata la possibilità, ma cosa porta un uomo ad avere una relazione parallela per anni se non la soddisfazione del proprio ego piccolo come il proprio pene?
> Voi due vi siete presi una sbandata terribile per le amanti, se no non avreste tradito, ma tolti i (scusatemi il termine) fessacchiotti che si innamorano della amante, cosa porta a non avere comunque un futuro on essa? La resposabilità verso la moglie? Dubito assai.
> Io perduro nella idea che l'uomo è di natura cattivo, permane buono solo perchè gli fa comodo esserlo.



Pensa te Daniele, io mi reputo troppo buono e vorrei esserlo un pò meno, ma non ce la faccio. :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

elisa, 
una carezza per te


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papero, Kid, voi sareste andati a vivere con le amanti probabilmente se fosse capitata la possibilità, ma cosa porta un uomo ad avere una relazione parallela per anni se non la soddisfazione del proprio ego piccolo come il proprio pene?
> Voi due vi siete presi una sbandata terribile per le amanti, se no non avreste tradito, ma tolti i (scusatemi il termine) fessacchiotti che si innamorano della amante, cosa porta a non avere comunque un futuro on essa? La resposabilità verso la moglie? Dubito assai.
> Io perduro nella idea che l'uomo è di natura cattivo, permane buono solo perchè gli fa comodo esserlo.


Daniele non è così...
Loro hanno proprio bisogno del mio pene penoso...
Loro sanno che ho un cuore buono...
E se lo pappano...
Felici poarete le me done...


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Elisa 03/03/2011 13:16  ... novita'?  ... come va?


----------

